# Cycling 5g planted nano tank



## jayjayl (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey Guys :laugh2:!

I recently purchased a Fluval Spec V (first generation) tank and have a few questions about cycling it.

I've been visiting a few petshops and have been told different things and I am now confused.

I did set it up and poured the required amount of Fluval Biological Enhancer as well as Fluval Water Conditioner on November 18.

I do not have the heater installed yet (ordered a Hydor 25W online).

I used Fluval Shrimp and Plant Stratum and planted a few low-medium light plants. I was told to let it run for one week and then introduce the mosquita rasbora that I want.

I then read online that I should be cycling it using fish food or a household ammonium liquid. I added some fish food a few minutes ago as you can see on the pictures.

My pH has been stable at 6.4, ammonium is at 0.25 ppm since the first day, nitrite has always been at 0 and lately nitrate went up to 5 ppm. The water is crystal clear.

What do you recommend? I do not want to cycle my tank with a hardy fish. I am also cycling a nano 7.5g for dwarf puffers (same substrate, different plants with the nano fluval filter).

Thanks :nerd:


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

I would recommend you wait longer to put your desired fish in there...

If you're still reading ammonia, your tank isn't cycled yet. I don't know if the fluval substrates leak ammonia, but a quick search should tell you. If they do, then there's no need to add a fish or extra ammonia to help you cycle. The nitrate you measure could be from bacteria converting ammonia to nitrite, then to nitrate, or it could have been present already in the substrate or equipment or the water you used to fill the tank if it was tap water.

Keep an eye on the ammonia levels. Those should be the first to drop to zero and stay there. I believe nitrite bacteria are actually faster at converting that to nitrate than the ammonia bacteria are at converting to nitrite, so it's ok that the nitrite level is at zero for now. It should rise as the ammonia levels increase through either substrate leaching, or by your dosing the tank with it. After maybe another week or so, your ammonia and nitrite levels should consistently be zero after dosing the tank.

You'll want to wait at least 2 or 3 weeks (maybe even 4) before adding the fish that you want to keep in the tank. Focus on getting the plants well established and making sure the tank cycles. Then your fish will have a great new home when that's all set.

And finally, nice looking layout (try to trim the ludwigia, the tall plant with small round leaves, shorter to where the leaves actually are on the stem and then spread each stem out a little more so they'll fill in faster) and welcome to the hobby and forum!


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

From @Diana:


> Here is the fishless cycle.
> If you make sure the parameters are as follows the nitrifying bacteria will grow as fast as possible.
> 
> When the nitrifying bacteria are first introduced to a tank, such as from a bottle including Nitrospira species of bacteria, then there will be some bacteria in the water. Within a day or 2 these bacteria settle on to surfaces.
> ...


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

ChemGuyEthan said:


> I don't know if the fluval substrates leak ammonia, but a quick search should tell you. If they do, then there's no need to add a fish or extra ammonia to help you cycle.


I had done a search and read that Fluval Stratum _did not_ leach ammonia, but I'm finding ammonia in my tank with Fluval Stratum, as well.


----------

